# Fort Pickens 6/15-16



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I got out to the beach around 6ish, I sent out one line at a time, as I hadn't been surf fishing in a while and needed to make new rigs...steadily I built up five new pomp rigs, and had four lines out. I noticed Saturday, the lady fish were coming in very close to the beach in huge bubbling schools, and for the most part (Saturday) leaving my bait and lines alone, as I was casting out past where they were feeding. I limited out on Pomps by 11am, with certain surf fishing veterans standing by in awe as they had only snagged one. I only caught about four dozens lady fish, and a few hard tail on Saturday, but Sunday afternoon was a different story. I could've sunk a 20' carolina skiff with all the skip jack and blue runners I reeled up to the beach! I managed a couple more Pomps though, which was pleasing with all the lady fish taking my hooks. As everyone else seems to be reporting on here, I also had quite a few sharks, most of them new born black tips. So I managed to haul in 8 total Pomps, 7 sharks, around 4 dozen hard tail, and a dump truck load of lady fish. Had fun, despite the unyeilding attack of the lady fish. I wouldn't have a line out for more than a minute, trying to bait and cast the next line and those a**$&*#s were on my hooks again, trying to take my rod out to sea. Tight lines (minus the lady fish)!! YRM:thumbsup:


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks reelndrag. After I caught those first two pomps in the pic, the bite picked up, so there wasn't time for more pics.


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

how far do you put your line out? I was using live flea's sunday morning from 5:30-8 and had a few bites but nothing landed inch: whats the trick? The only pomp I caught was jigging a gotcha through the surf, but it was only 10 inches. This is in miramar beach/destiin.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Good job
I wish my luck would change to something like that


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

@Bayfisher: my successful fishing comes from a great deal of trial and error...there is a great deal of variables to consider, outside of the always detrimental need for fish to be where you're fishing. You have to read the beach you'll be fishing from long before you start...look for a segment of beach where the second sand bar is closest, and deeper. The deeper section of the second sand bar is where the you'll see almost no wave breaks at the second sand bar...that means the water is deeper there...this is the same place that a rip current would be present. Those rip currents carry out the sand fleas with them, and the pompano intercept them. Next, you need to reach the second sand bar, either on it, or in either of its troughs. This might mean you'll need to cast much farther or wade out. I'm a bit reluctant to wade out through schools of bait fish as I have a lot of built up Karma between Gulf sharks and myself...don't want them to cash-in on it...so I'll stick to the beach, and cast with longer rods. I also use a hook that they'll have a harder time getting off of...a size 2,1, or 1/0 circle hook. If it shakes the circle hook, it's probably a lady fish and who wants them? I also throw out varying colored floats and beads between bare hooks, and orange and yellow. Once I find what they're biting on, I'll make all my rigs the same. Make sure you're baiting your hooks correctly as well. You're probably using Kahle hooks on pre-made pompano rigs, and those hooks, from my experience get me bites with fewer fish. Hopefully this helps. Good luck out there! YRM


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

great post YRM


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

@andre: I hope your luck turns around! Thanks! 

@jcallaham: Thank you dude. I learned much from others, even off of this forum...we're supposed to give back, not like Obama or anything!! Do it as a honorable fishermen.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Here's the reward for my weekend of surf fishing! 16 fresh Pompano fillets! Delicious!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I couldn't get the image to work...WTH?! I'll figure it out.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice report and great info! 
I do have a question with the sandbars though. I've been out the last couple of days and all down the island you have the 1st bar somewhat close with chest-high water between shore and bar. Then a WIDE bar that's 50 yds or more across. The 2nd bar is 2 to 3 hundred yards out. Even wading out, I can't get bait past the first bar without a yak. What would you do in this situation?


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info, might try it out this weekend.

and heres your picture... I am better at technology then fishing :thumbsup:


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

*Sand bar fishing*



Salt4Lifer said:


> Nice report and great info!
> I do have a question with the sandbars though. I've been out the last couple of days and all down the island you have the 1st bar somewhat close with chest-high water between shore and bar. Then a WIDE bar that's 50 yds or more across. The 2nd bar is 2 to 3 hundred yards out. Even wading out, I can't get bait past the first bar without a yak. What would you do in this situation?


If the sand bar closest to the beach has any depth to it in its length fish the troughs on either side there. If you encounter a section of sandbar that is significantly wider (north to south) and you fish it, you'll be waiting for a bite for quite a while, except if you're after the schooling bait fish. Find a section of beach where the first sand bar is close (100' or so) and cast onto the far side of it. The trough (the low points at the edges of the sand bars) is where you want to put your bait. There are exceptions, of course, but you'll be waiting longer for a worthy fish. If you can find a place where the closest sand bar creates a shallow perpendicular sand bar with the beach (I call this a "beach scallop") fish the southern most point there. If you see grass on the bottom just past the sand bar, and you put your bait on it, you'll get fish there too. It is difficult to give you all the situations, with all the variables, that will lead to fish, but this is a start. Reading the beach is imperative.

@Bayfisher: Thank you so much for posting my pic!! You're the man! It should've worked for me, I don't know why it wouldn't have. 

If anyone wants to see how I do things feel free to join me at the beach, or let me know when you're going, and I'll try to meet up with you. I'll choose the beach though...lol...for good reason

Tight lines!! YRM


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Okay, for the most part, I've been thinking right, just haven't found decent spots lately. Fun learning this and thanks for the info. After visiting family heads out, I'll probably take you up on the offer YRM! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't know all there is to know about the surf and fishing there, but I have spent a great deal of time and effort trying to find MY best approach...and the results cannot be argued. I have friends who've taught me a great deal, and they've mentioned, that there are certain things I do, that they are now willing to try, so they can put more fish in the cooler. I'm not an information hoarder at all, and love to see people enjoy the spoils of their labor. I know of one other fella who has limited out on decent sized pompano...he's done it a couple of times. I have limited out + some, several times. It doesn't happen often, but when it does it makes up for the days of slack lines, and empty coolers. It'd be an honor to have some good folks come join me down on the beach for some fishing, burr, and sunshine...bring the kiddos too, they'll have a blast. YRM


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

You ever go during the week, or just weekends?


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I go during the evening hours on occasion...The last couple of hours before dusk have yielded a higher percentage of my catches. Pomps gorge themselves, when they think it's Dusk too. If a cloud cover rolls in, get your lines out, the pomps will be hungry. I go fishing mostly on the weekends though. I like the early morning hours of fishing. It's my favorite time of day to be out there, and I like to lay my claim on a choice selection of beach. I'll get up around 4am to be out on the beach for the sunrise... YRM


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Yea, hard to beat early morning fishing. If you plan on going anytime this week in the PM, let me know. 

-Josh


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Roger. I'll be sure to let you know! I already ate or gave away all those fresh pomp fillets, so I'll be needing more soon! Tight lines!! YRM


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the details on how,when,where lol always good to see others catching them pomps.. I can't wait to get one myself! Tight lines yellowrivermudder !


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

do pomps have a strong taste?


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

*Pompano is delicious*



jmiller2502 said:


> do pomps have a strong taste?


Pompano is valued for it's mild flavor, easy cleaning, and firm flesh. They're fun to bring in as well. I highly recommend it to everyone. I have a few different ways I prepare my pompano fillets. There are those who grill them whole as well. I haven't grilled them yet, as baking and broiling render a delicious and easy enough way to prepare them. Mmmmm! Tight lines! YRM


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

I would most likely fry them since thats my favorite way to eat fish


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yellowrivermudder said:


> Thanks reelndrag. After I caught those first two pomps in the pic, the bite picked up, so there wasn't time for more pics.


We should all have this problem. Well done, sir.


----------

